# 340 hood removal



## 340man (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,
I'm having trouble determining how to remove the hood of my 340, and I don't have the manual. There is the air cleaner sticking through the hole in the hood that is larger than the hole. I can't see where the cleaner comes off so I can remove the hood. Help!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Any pics of the air cleaner. From a bit of searching, it appears that the 340 had more than one style of air cleaner topper. If its the metal dome style, it should just pull off, though it may be rusted in position. I don't know about the plastic one, that you may have to take apart to get off. If you can't slip the topper off, check to see if there are any set screws or something holding it on. My Farmall H has an intake much like the 340, and that topper just slips right off the pipe.


----------

